# Ai prime for a 10" shallow sps frag tank



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Guys,
As the title of this thread mentions I am planning to buy a good light for my 10" shallow 20 x 20 cube sps frag tank. I came across the AI Prime which are mostly for Nano tanks with much debth than my frag tank. My plan is to propagate the sps colonies and some softies/lps. What do you guys think. Can I grow SPS frags with this light. I plan on raising the height of the frags by putting them on frag crate so they will be much closer to the light. Thannks and Happy reefing...


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

My tank is really shallow, and 24". The Prime covered around 18" well, and I was not happy with the light the sides were getting so I switched to a Kessil. Perhaps if I had ceiling-mounted the prime instead of the tank mount I could have got some more spread.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

I had a single prime over my 24x29x9 frag tank, it was good. I now how 2 of them over a 36x18x12 frag tank with no issues so far.. I think you will be ok.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I have been running a single prime on the frag tank in my profile, love it and it should be fine for your setup.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks guys on my way to Big als 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey guys where can I pick a nice elegant stand for my Fragtank? I need it at least 36" high? I was thinking ikea???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

fury165 said:


> I have been running a single prime on the frag tank in my profile, love it and it should be fine for your setup.


Hi would you kindly be able to send your Fragtank pics with prime. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*fragtank*

click on furys response to u .. u will see a highlighted word ...haven
click on that but be prepared for a wow factor ....


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

tom g said:


> click on furys response to u .. u will see a highlighted word ...haven
> click on that but be prepared for a wow factor ....


Thanks Tom...just wanst sure to click tht link because of lots of virus scare but I finally looked at it and it is amazing..Good Job Fury..


----------

